# As a Reminder



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

If you're going into any urban areas tomorrow, take along some extra water and maybe a can or two of food. If you have the means to do so, go armed. First thing in the morning, fill up your vehicle with gasoline. Wear or take along with you a very comfortable pair of walking shoes. Take along a jacket, regardless of what the weather may be like. 

Or, if you have vacation time or sick days, would be a nice time to use them and stay home with the family.


----------



## naturelover (Jun 6, 2006)

Okay .... but why?

.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

1995 Truck bomb at Federal Building in Oklahoma City, kills 168 

1993 The Branch Davidian Compound near Waco, Texas, is destroyed in a fire after 51-day stand-off; 76 people die, including 24 British nationals and 20 children 


I believe it being anniversary of the above events might be the cause.


----------



## northprairiegir (Apr 11, 2008)

OK - I know I am usualy the last one to know everything - but did I miss something big? What is happening tomorrow?


----------



## AR Transplant (Mar 20, 2004)

Did I miss something? Is it the volcano? You are not one to speak casually.
Please, expound.

thanks


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

Yes Ernie, please expound. I'm supposed to go to OKC tomorrow, do I need to change my plans?? You can send me a PM if you're not comfortable posting on the open board. Thanks!


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

I'm not real comfortable explaining, but here's the deal ...

There's a long history of violence on April 19th, dating a lot further back than just The Branch Davidians and OKC. For whatever reason, bad things just seem to stack up on that date.

In addition, tomorrow there are a handful of armed militia marches scheduled for various cities, including one in Virginia near Washington DC. 

Also, the president was scheduled to be traveling overseas tomorrow (which may be canceled at this time).

It's just a good day to stay home if you can get away with it. Stay home, spend some time with your kids, work in your garden (you KNOW there's garden work to do!), or just prop your feet up on the table and work your way through a good Edgar Rice Burroughs novel (they're ALL good!).

If you can't stay home, then go out into the world with a little more wariness and caution than you usually do. It's a special day.


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

Okay thanks. After doing a little Google research and your warning, I'm changing my plans for tomorrow. It's nothing that can't wait until another day. I've already arranged to take the day off work, but I'm sure they'll be glad if I work after all because they always have to scramble when I take off, lol. (I work at home, so won't have to get out). Thanks Ernie, really appreciate it!


----------



## AR Transplant (Mar 20, 2004)

thanks we are changing things around here as well.


----------



## naturelover (Jun 6, 2006)

Ernie's right that April 19th is notable for bad events happening. Some good events too. Google April 19th. 

Also, tomorrow is Patriot's Day - perhaps there will be patriots causing some kind of planned uprising throughout the country. 

And last but not least, if you're into astrology, the sun goes into Taurus tomorrow and that is notable for increased earthquakes, landslides, avalanches, fissures opening in the ground, things exploding unexpectedly - i.e. volcanoes, geysers. Moon is in Cancer tomorrow which means intense emotions and great sensitivity with people responding to life through emotions rather than reason. A vulnerable period to be cautious and not allow yourself to be wounded. Also be careful about the food you eat, stomach problems are rife with moon in Cancer.

.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

I dont know . there might be something to this. i went to bed and was asleep but woke up feeling so uneasy for some reason. a feeling of dread was on me. the last time i felt like this my mother died. i also have a bad stomach and i have not eaten anything different. it's already the 19th here. just in case, i will stay close to the home and garden tomorrow.~Georgia.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Well, I think I'll risk it...I need to do laundry tomorrow so I need to go to the appliance store and see if they carry drain hoses for a wringer washer, exchange my chainsaw yet again at Lowe's, plus a few other things - feed store, mail some plants, and pick up joist hangers for my shed, fill the gas tanks on the truck. I doubt much is likely to happen in my little neck of the woods. I'll be alert, but I still need to get a few things done. I just can't see going about in fear. Caution, yes, but not fear.


----------



## PrettyPaisley (May 18, 2007)

Think BO and family are here in NC planning on playing golf. The volcano seems to have changed their flight plan.

Nevertheless, thanks for the head's up. I had no idea ... I'll be sticking close to home for sure.


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

I wouldn't say my change of plans is due to fear, but just good sense and a little caution, like Ernie said. I was planning to go to Oklahoma City, but didn't even realize tomorrow is the anniversay of the bombing. That alone means the traffic will be in chaos, and there may be some of the patriot marches there also. What I needed to do there is nothing urgent or even really serious, so it can wait. That was my only reason for being out tomorrow anyway (er, guess that's today, haven't been to sleep yet, lol), so instead I'll stay home and work, I can always use the money.


----------



## Rocktown Gal (Feb 19, 2008)

Forgot about these dates. For the last 3 mornings I have woke up a 3 a.m. and could not get back to sleep. Which is unusual for me to get up that early. It is usually between 4 and 5 that I automatically wake up.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

http://www.brainyhistory.com/days/april_19.html

_April 20th is Adolf Hitler's b-day too......_


----------



## Cindy in NY (May 10, 2002)

Thanks for the heads up Ernie! Of course, today is the one day of the week that I HAVE to go out!


----------



## naturelover (Jun 6, 2006)

Laura Zone 5 said:


> http://www.brainyhistory.com/days/april_19.html
> 
> _April 20th is Adolf Hitler's b-day too......_


And April 18, 1906 was the day of the great earthquake that destroyed most of San Francisco.

.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Oh no. Dh has had a long standing 'problem" at work, not just him. See A has a problem with some of the men at Dhs Gov. job. This person has harassed, and has a mental issue. A was let go, the Union got him his job back, but he had to go to counseling, he has since come back to work and the trouble has resumed. The "gov" did an investigation, it was concluded last week , they cannot fire him. Dhs supervisor and his Union guy and a number of people are seriously afraid of "A" going Postal. Dh told me something is going to happen today,because it has been determined that "A" has a problem with ethenic - as in my Dh is Cherokee ( dh just interrupted this post to call and tell me what kind of car this guy drives) and the other guy he messes with is Mexican. Now I'm shaking. The guy didn't show up at work today. Today he was going to be given an option by the bosses, and it wouldn't go well. Geese now I'm wondering if something happened on Friday at works end. Back to the issue.. The guy drove by our house, sat. dh told me. A- does not live near here. When Dh leaves in the morning he wakes me, and says goodbye, I say be careful. This morning, I told him to be careful of A , and that I don't like it that he knows where we live. Now I have to go google what this vehicle looks like to watch for it. I'm not afraid of this person, we are well equipped, I am worried he'll do something to my doggies-everyone knows these are our babies.


----------



## naturelover (Jun 6, 2006)

Oh Ernie, look what you started .... (and I never slept all night). :help:

.


----------



## Rocktown Gal (Feb 19, 2008)

I would be a bundle of nerves...I couldn't stand it. Be safe!




7thswan said:


> Oh no. Dh has had a long standing 'problem" at work, not just him. See A has a problem with some of the men at Dhs Gov. job. This person has harassed, and has a mental issue. A was let go, the Union got him his job back, but he had to go to counseling, he has since come back to work and the trouble has resumed. The "gov" did an investigation, it was concluded last week , they cannot fire him. Dhs supervisor and his Union guy and a number of people are seriously afraid of "A" going Postal. Dh told me something is going to happen today,because it has been determined that "A" has a problem with ethenic - as in my Dh is Cherokee ( dh just interrupted this post to call and tell me what kind of car this guy drives) and the other guy he messes with is Mexican. Now I'm shaking. The guy didn't show up at work today. Today he was going to be given an option by the bosses, and it wouldn't go well. Geese now I'm wondering if something happened on Friday at works end. Back to the issue.. The guy drove by our house, sat. dh told me. A- does not live near here. When Dh leaves in the morning he wakes me, and says goodbye, I say be careful. This morning, I told him to be careful of A , and that I don't like it that he knows where we live. Now I have to go google what this vehicle looks like to watch for it. I'm not afraid of this person, we are well equipped, I am worried he'll do something to my doggies-everyone knows these are our babies.


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

April in general has always been an active month.. school shootings and increased violence in general rise during the month of April.
Though I cannot imagine why. It is such a soft month.
But I am not going anywhere. The weather is too perfect and there is too much garden stuff to do!


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Ernie said:


> If you're going into any urban areas tomorrow, take along some extra water and maybe a can or two of food. If you have the means to do so, go armed. First thing in the morning, fill up your vehicle with gasoline. Wear or take along with you a very comfortable pair of walking shoes. Take along a jacket, regardless of what the weather may be like....


These are good ideas WHENEVER you travel.


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

Maybe the volcano is a blessing after all....


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

7thswan said:


> Oh no. Dh has had a long standing 'problem" at work, not just him. See A has a problem with some of the men at Dhs Gov. job. This person has harassed, and has a mental issue. A was let go, the Union got him his job back, but he had to go to counseling, he has since come back to work and the trouble has resumed. The "gov" did an investigation, it was concluded last week , they cannot fire him. Dhs supervisor and his Union guy and a number of people are seriously afraid of "A" going Postal. Dh told me something is going to happen today,because it has been determined that "A" has a problem with ethenic - as in my Dh is Cherokee ( dh just interrupted this post to call and tell me what kind of car this guy drives) and the other guy he messes with is Mexican. Now I'm shaking. The guy didn't show up at work today. Today he was going to be given an option by the bosses, and it wouldn't go well. Geese now I'm wondering if something happened on Friday at works end. Back to the issue.. The guy drove by our house, sat. dh told me. A- does not live near here. When Dh leaves in the morning he wakes me, and says goodbye, I say be careful. This morning, I told him to be careful of A , and that I don't like it that he knows where we live. Now I have to go google what this vehicle looks like to watch for it. I'm not afraid of this person, we are well equipped, I am worried he'll do something to my doggies-everyone knows these are our babies.


Talk about infuriating. I've only once had anything similar happen to me, and I handled it very quickly, but the sheer notion of the thing bothers me still. In a less "civilized" society we would be safer. A man would have the ability to go forth and deal with such a problem before it came to his family. Things like this remind me that we live in a weak and effeminate society where men are constrained from dealing with each other in the fashion nature intended. It allows evil and sneaky men to prosper while tying the hands of honest men with threats of the law. 

Where's Tarzan when you need him?


----------



## TheMartianChick (May 26, 2009)

I requested this day off a few weeks ago. I live in a city but I am not worried about anything happening in my area. I just felt that it was a good idea to stick close to CNN in case anything does happen somewhere. I can be a bit of a news junkie when there is a disaster going on. 9/11 hit a little close to home, considering that I had been in the Trade Towers exactly one year prior to the attack. I worked from home then so the tv was on non-stop. We were also worried about a few people that we know that were in the area when the attack occurred. 

With Hurricane Katrina, we were on vacation in Florida and watched the news to try to determine if we needed to bug out and go home if the storm turned. 

On another vacation to Bermuda, we were chased home by a hurricane. Between cable tv, the internet, my smart phone and XM Satellite Radio, I just have to keep informed when there is a crisis brewing!


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

I guess I'm not done and I'd like to rant a little more on 7thswan's situation ...

John Locke in 1690 advocated that government only exists to protect the rights that people have in the "state of nature", essentially meaning the protection of life, liberty, and property. Any government the people willingly allow must exist solely to further those protections. Thomas Jefferson, in one of his letters, stated that the people of America generally approved of the writings of John Locke.

So where did we go wrong? Under what pretense do we allow other men to tell us how to deal with threats to our families or our own person? In the old days a man had kin around who would help him deal with such threats. Now we're fractured and sundered and spread wide to the wind like dandelion seeds. Each man is a stranger and cannot count on his neighbors. Each man must be a fortress unto himself. We live in perpetual fear of neo-savages and pay strangers to come take names and photos of the scene after cruel men have visited their wrath upon us.

I have taught my sons that they should always live close to one another and let it be known throughout the community that harm visited upon one brother shall be responded to in kind by the other three. The world in which they raise children will be different, no doubt, than the world in which I have raised children. The world has already changed significantly since I was a child.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Ernie - in some situations people do really take care of each other. 
Just not as often as in olde....


----------



## Grace&Violets (Apr 4, 2007)

Most of the K-8 schools in our area are closed today for a "Teacher PD". I'm not too worried about anything happening in our town, but we are close enough to Denver and Cheyenne to stay alert.

April 20 is the anniversary of Columbine, which is a little close to home, too.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Dh called and thinks someone got to A and told him that something was going to happen at work, Today. See.. they were going to deal with the issue today because A is going out on a medical on wendsday and I guess "time" might help. I don't know, something is wrong with this A guy, he's a real wacko and who can predict these kinds of people? The dogs are stuck on the portch, I'm going to have to just be watchful, but my Dh, he drives 1 1/2 hr. to work each way and his work is open and it wouldn't be hard for someone to just walk in.


----------



## Ohiogal (Mar 15, 2007)

Mt. St. Helen's blew up 30 years ago yesterday.
I personally don't have an issue with being out and about this day is like any other to me. The world does not stop everywhere for an event "somewhere" and the odds of it happening in my part of the world are remote.


----------



## Madame (Jan 1, 2003)

Ernie said:


> .Things like this remind me that we live in a weak and *effeminate* society where men are constrained from dealing with each other in the fashion nature intended.



Do you realize you just belittled half of the human race?
Ineffectual might have been a better word.


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

Hrm. Effeminate is the word I want to use. How is it derogatory? Do women take offense to be called 'effeminate'? The feminine qualities are admirable in a woman and do her much honor, but those same qualities in a man are a sign of weakness and inspire nothing but disdain in other men.

Take the heroine from "Sarah, Plain and Tall". She is certainly effeminate yet she is a very strong character. Now contrast that to the character of Bertie Wooster in P.G. Wodehouse's novels. He is a fop, a dandy. An effeminate man who really doesn't inspire much confidence in anyone. By comparison, his butler/valet/sidekick Jeeves is the strong man, servile but yet firm, diligent and dutiful and thus inspiring honor and respect.

No, effeminate is the word I wish to use.


----------



## Madame (Jan 1, 2003)

Your definition and mine are both off kilter, but you used it correctly after all. My apologies. The dictionary says _(of a man or boy) having traits, tastes, habits, etc., traditionally considered feminine, as softness or delicacy. 
2. characterized by excessive softness, delicacy, self-indulgence, etc.: effeminate luxury. _ 
I don't necessarily agree with you, though. Soft, feminine delicate woman that I am (LOL), I tend to lean towards the 'violence as the absolute last resort' mindset. Of course, if someone were to threaten my loved ones, I concede that I might change my mind fairly quickly.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

> No, effeminate is the word I wish to use.


As a woman, this is the dead on right word to use.
How can I be 'offended' when one is right?


----------



## Betty Jean (Jan 7, 2009)

Ernie, 

Thank you for the reminder that we should walk with awareness.


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

7thswan said:


> Oh no. Dh has had a long standing 'problem" at work, not just him. See A has a problem with some of the men at Dhs Gov. job. This person has harassed, and has a mental issue. A was let go, the Union got him his job back, but he had to go to counseling, he has since come back to work and the trouble has resumed. The "gov" did an investigation, it was concluded last week , they cannot fire him. Dhs supervisor and his Union guy and a number of people are seriously afraid of "A" going Postal. Dh told me something is going to happen today,because it has been determined that "A" has a problem with ethenic - as in my Dh is Cherokee ( dh just interrupted this post to call and tell me what kind of car this guy drives) and the other guy he messes with is Mexican. Now I'm shaking. The guy didn't show up at work today. Today he was going to be given an option by the bosses, and it wouldn't go well. Geese now I'm wondering if something happened on Friday at works end. Back to the issue.. The guy drove by our house, sat. dh told me. A- does not live near here. When Dh leaves in the morning he wakes me, and says goodbye, I say be careful. This morning, I told him to be careful of A , and that I don't like it that he knows where we live. Now I have to go google what this vehicle looks like to watch for it. I'm not afraid of this person, we are well equipped, I am worried he'll do something to my doggies-everyone knows these are our babies.


Oh my....I will say a prayer!!!

I am currently in an elementary school classroom in a a very volitile inner-city neighborhood. I am going to go lock my doors!!!


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

7thswan said:


> Dh called and thinks someone got to A and told him that something was going to happen at work, Today. See.. they were going to deal with the issue today because A is going out on a medical on wendsday and I guess "time" might help. I don't know, something is wrong with this A guy, he's a real wacko and who can predict these kinds of people? The dogs are stuck on the portch, I'm going to have to just be watchful, but my Dh, he drives 1 1/2 hr. to work each way and his work is open and it wouldn't be hard for someone to just walk in.


Pity the person who tries something at my house. They would have to get past the locked gates first. My dogs would alert me before they even got out of the car. Then we are "locked and loaded" here. In Texas you are allowed to defend your castle.

There has only been one time I was worried about someone trying something. DH, 2yr old daughter and I were at the lake. We were planning on spending the summer there. DH had torn the ligaments in his ankle and couldn't work. We had gone to the launder mat. While we were gone someone had tried to break into our camper. They took our groceries that were sitting on the pick-nick table, then went to the camp next to ours while the people were out in their boat and stole their coleman stove and lanterns. That night DH and I took turns staying up all night watching. All we had was a 22 rifle we had brought for snakes. Nothing happened, but the next day we packed up and went home. That is not a good feeling.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Well, something VERY odd is going on in NE Ohio today. There is a bright burning like object up in the air.....not something we see often around here!

Sorry, needed to lighten the mood a bit. I take life one day at a time. I expect everyday that something will happen to make tomorrow different then yesterday. I just try to adapt and go on. We have been blessed that we have not had to deal with any "mentally off" people in a while. My prayers go out to you who are dealing with that situation now.


----------



## Aintlifegrand (Jun 3, 2005)

Revolutionary War began *April 19th 1775* with the battle of Lexinton and Concord


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Ruby said:


> Pity the person who tries something at my house. They would have to get past the locked gates first. My dogs would alert me before they even got out of the car. Then we are "locked and loaded" here. In Texas you are allowed to defend your castle.
> 
> There has only been one time I was worried about someone trying something. DH, 2yr old daughter and I were at the lake. We were planning on spending the summer there. DH had torn the ligaments in his ankle and couldn't work. We had gone to the launder mat. While we were gone someone had tried to break into our camper. They took our groceries that were sitting on the pick-nick table, then went to the camp next to ours while the people were out in their boat and stole their coleman stove and lanterns. That night DH and I took turns staying up all night watching. All we had was a 22 rifle we had brought for snakes. Nothing happened, but the next day we packed up and went home. That is not a good feeling.


No, we are always loaded, but I'm afraid of someone trying to poison my dogs, so I won't let them in their yard without me being right there. I have been in a cituation where I was pushed to makeing a decision with a 357 in my hand, that's when I learned that something about myself. But as you know it's the things that are out there that you can't be ready for that get ya all squishy inside.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

shanzone2001 said:


> Oh my....I will say a prayer!!!
> 
> I am currently in an elementary school classroom in a a very volitile inner-city neighborhood. I am going to go lock my doors!!!


Thank you, I sure need em.


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

I talked to my 22 yo son before he left for the university this morning...knowledge is a good thing!


----------



## Madame (Jan 1, 2003)

Laura Zone 5 said:


> As a woman, this is the dead on right word to use.
> How can I be 'offended' when one is right?


When describing a woman, I would say feminine, not effeminate. They have two very different meanings.


----------



## bee (May 12, 2002)

By and large in common usage "effeminate" is used to describe a less than "manly" man. Where as feminine is used to describe a woman or a less than "manly" man. Since Ernie was describing our "un-maned" ability to defend in a proactive way, effeminate is correct by common usage.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

> Talk about infuriating. I've only once had anything similar happen to me, and I handled it very quickly, but the sheer notion of the thing bothers me still. In a less "civilized" society we would be safer.* A man would have the ability to go forth and deal with such a problem before it came to his family. Things like this remind me that we live in a weak and effeminate society where men are constrained from dealing with each other in the fashion nature intended.* It allows evil and sneaky men to prosper while tying the hands of honest men with threats of the law.


Um....I thought the OP was saying (in not as eloquent words) that men have be castrated, and act like girls....that men are more 'feminized' and less 'man like'. That manly men would take care of business, but today's men quiver in the corner and act like, well...little girls?
*
NOT SAYING *that 7thswan's dh is this way, but that society teaches little boys from the moment they can, to act like girls and play nice......


If I am wrong, I am totally sorry. I will erase my post.


----------



## naturelover (Jun 6, 2006)

Ohiogal said:


> Mt. St. Helen's blew up 30 years ago yesterday.
> .


Helen blew on May 18/80, not in April.

.


----------



## Ohiogal (Mar 15, 2007)

And so it was! LOL!
Maybe my disaster for the day is not having a good enough memory to get through it!


----------



## wormlady (Oct 8, 2004)

Shooting within the last hour at Knoxville TN's Parkwest Hospital.


----------



## naturelover (Jun 6, 2006)

Ernie said:


> John Locke in 1690 advocated that *government only exists to protect* *the rights that people have in the "state of nature",* essentially meaning the protection of life, liberty, and property. Any government the people willingly allow must exist solely to further those protections.
> 
> *So where did we go wrong?*


In a nutshell, if we're going to take John Locke's words literally, we as a society in general don't live in a state of nature anymore. We haven't for at least the past 100 years, in many places longer than 100 years. Protection of life, liberty and property was for those who lived a life of liberty on their own property, each family on their own parcel of land to farm and develop as their livelihood and business, and for each family to protect that according to how they saw fit. Each family conducting business with other families, those families governing themselves and taking the law into their own hands in most things but calling on the appointed government for additional protection when threats were out of proportion to what the families (or small communities) could handle. 

But the majority don't live that way anymore. Homesteaders and farmers are a minority now and even they no longer live in a state of nature as they once did. The majority lives in high density huddled masses in big towns and cities and don't work the land as their livelihood, they work for corporations who work for bigger corporations who work for even bigger corporations, and it's the bigger corporations and lobbyists (sic) as entities are under the protection of governments, not individuals. 

We individuals, who the government was intended to protect, got lost in the shuffle and are forgotten at the bottom of the deck, so to speak.

.


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

Wind in Her Hair said:


> But in the case of "Sarah Plain and Tall" she was "feminine" - _not_ effeminate.
> 
> And for the record, I am on my toes (and looking over my shoulder) today based merely on the copycat mentality so prevalent in today's society. Its never a waste of time and effort to be vigilant.


it's peace as usual on the mountain today 

wasn't Christopher Walken yummy in Sarah P&T? Glen Close was so good in that movie too, def a fave. 

Ha, and to think CW would be a crazy watch smuggling POW in Pulp Fiction a few years later MORE COWBELL!!!!


----------



## beaglebiz (Aug 5, 2008)

CW is 'tres creepy.
Even as Nicky in DH. I have not seen Sarah Plain and Tall in a long time, now I just might, to see Christopher Walken (I have his SNL dvd)


----------



## partndn (Jun 18, 2009)

Laura Zone 5 said:


> As a woman, this is the dead on right word to use.
> How can I be 'offended' when one is right?


Woman here too. Ditto. Knew exactly what he meant, 100% correct in my opinion.


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

Well, it was a rant, and I think effeminate is a word that can only be applied to men, not women. I think the point was clear, however. We live in a world where even manly men are constrained. I don't think we are so fearful because there are so many villains, but precisely because we don't allow heroes. 

Glad to see we've all made it through the day, minus a few little problems here and there.


----------



## frank (Dec 16, 2008)

Totally agree with you Ernie:

In a less "civilized" society we would be safer. A man would have the ability to go forth and deal with such a problem before it came to his family. Things like this remind me that we live in a weak and effeminate society where men are constrained from dealing with each other in the fashion nature intended. It allows evil and sneaky men to prosper while tying the hands of honest men with threats of the law. 

Perhaps "fascist" could replace the word "effeminate" ?

Oh, went to the feed store today. A good day. But my boy sure was a pain.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Peace reigned at my house today. Ended up running out of time and leaving my town trip for tomorrow, but got a lot of barn cleaning done!


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

I dared to go down the hill to the big town of Eureka today. Went to the doctor's, then to the bank withdrawing cash money, hit the sales at Walgreen's, and a few other errands. 

I did not have to engage anyone in hand-to-hand combat, or resort to drawing my concealed weapon! Didn't even have to 'Growl' at anyone near where I usually park my vehicle (such as panhandlers, street dwellers, etc.) in the usual Marine Corps manner, either! I did have 4 extra fully loaded magazines plus a full box of ammunition with me for the "pistol du jour", besides my usual supplies. 

But there were quite a few yahoos out operating motor vehicles today, that may have received their drivers licenses from a box of Cracker Jacks!


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

i think this is more along the lines of what Ernie was thinking might happen

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20100420...Ec2VjA3luX3RvcF9zdG9yeQRzbGsDbWFua2lsbHN3b21h

basically disturbed guy with no apparnet connection to the hospital or the victems begins shooting then turns the gun on himself


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

i haddent noticed the post and link several posts back to the story


----------



## wormlady (Oct 8, 2004)

GREENCOUNTYPETE said:


> i haddent noticed the post and link several posts back to the story



That's okay. I like to keep a low profile. 

Tho' this was breaking news here yesterday - it is not even the lead story today - more like the 3rd or 4th. The shooter's identity has not been released. I haven't heard any speculation of motive either.

The shooter was dropped at the hospital by cab. Doesn't seem like he was planning to leave alive.


----------



## Scott in Florida Panhandl (May 10, 2002)

Wow! What an educational thread. Not only are we prepping physically, but also learning to prep and use proper grammer at the same time. What a great idea! Now when TSHTF we can use it in the right context provided we know the right context or that it'll really matter.


----------



## Aintlifegrand (Jun 3, 2005)

wormlady said:


> Shooting within the last hour at Knoxville TN's Parkwest Hospital.



Oh my gosh.. I did some training at that hospital in 04 and at Methodist there as well... wow..I would never have thought that could happen there... Are you familiar with the area?


----------



## wormlady (Oct 8, 2004)

We are about 60 miles from K'ville. Goes to show, I guess, anything can happen anywhere.


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

Here's the only incidence of terrorism in my neck of the woods lately










Now I am sorry for the guy losing his chickens, but my mind is running rampant with what a "nappy haired" dog is. I have a nappy haired dog(apricot big poodle), but she does not have a green collar(it is black leather with spikes) and she loves chickens, she licks them like puppies.


----------



## Paumon (Jul 12, 2007)

wyld thang said:


> Now I am sorry for the guy losing his chickens, but my mind is running rampant with what a "nappy haired" dog is.


Maybe a wire-haired Airedale, they're fairly large and could be considered nappy haired. The guy who lost his chickens should have included the color of the dog.


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

Heh. I suspect he's not going to get a lot of info on his dog situation.


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

So, should I really have carried extra food water and ammo? You mean more than the 3 month supply of food, week of water, handgun, rifle, and several hundred rounds? {I know, I have too much food in the truck... it's just that I've got too many things going on now, and haven't got around to making room for it all}

I almost 'did' boo boo...

Went to Ft. Polk last week and picked up the 7 army tents that I won at auction, and thinking there might be an inspection, I removed my arsenal... felt strange going three hours away, unprotected...

I almost boo boo'd by not replacing the firearms when returning home... that evening, I had to get feed out of the other truck, and the hogleg was there looking up at me, like a poor dog I hadn't seen in a week... poor thing thought I'd forgot about it...


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

yeah, an airedale, well this is more along the lines of what was popping into my head










THe dog is probably a dumped dog, which we get a lot of, and if it shows up again the guy will sss. I haven't noticed an otherwise nappy haired dog among the local dogs(except mine, which was accounted for )


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

ROFL! Now THAT's a vicious looking dog!


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

I figured when I posted that original message that if nothing happened I'd face ridicule from the likes of you. Those people who never show up here to contribute but simply arrive to add drama and ridicule. Absolutely worthless.

Still, I figured that the risk for potential ridicule from people I don't like, respect, or give two cents about was outweighed by the risk of not putting out a reminder of the date.


----------



## Scott in Florida Panhandl (May 10, 2002)

Agreed. Thanks Ernie.

Scott


----------



## GoldenCityMuse (Apr 15, 2009)

Absolutely correct nature lover. We no longer live the way we should live. 



naturelover said:


> In a nutshell, if we're going to take John Locke's words literally, we as a society in general don't live in a state of nature anymore. We haven't for at least the past 100 years, in many places longer than 100 years. Protection of life, liberty and property was for those who lived a life of liberty on their own property, each family on their own parcel of land to farm and develop as their livelihood and business, and for each family to protect that according to how they saw fit. Each family conducting business with other families, those families governing themselves and taking the law into their own hands in most things but calling on the appointed government for additional protection when threats were out of proportion to what the families (or small communities) could handle.
> 
> But the majority don't live that way anymore. Homesteaders and farmers are a minority now and even they no longer live in a state of nature as they once did. The majority lives in high density huddled masses in big towns and cities and don't work the land as their livelihood, they work for corporations who work for bigger corporations who work for even bigger corporations, and it's the bigger corporations and lobbyists (sic) as entities are under the protection of governments, not individuals.
> 
> ...


----------



## Roadking (Oct 8, 2009)

Wife and I always had a chuckle that our wedding date was hitler's b-day (no, not planned...LOL). Well, after 14 years, we're still very civil. For what it's worth.
Matt


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

Hey Ernie, I for one appreciate the fact that you spoke out despite the risk and hope that you'll continue to do so. There are only a few people whose opinions and advice I trust on here, and believe me, when you speak I listen. You and a couple of others have sort of become my preparedness "compass", lol. Thanks!



Ernie said:


> I figured when I posted that original message that if nothing happened I'd face ridicule from the likes of you. Those people who never show up here to contribute but simply arrive to add drama and ridicule. Absolutely worthless.
> 
> Still, I figured that the risk for potential ridicule from people I don't like, respect, or give two cents about was outweighed by the risk of not putting out a reminder of the date.


----------



## Aintlifegrand (Jun 3, 2005)

calliemoonbeam said:


> Hey Ernie, I for one appreciate the fact that you spoke out despite the risk and hope that you'll continue to do so. There are only a few people whose opinions and advice I trust on here, and believe me, when you speak I listen. You and a couple of others have sort of become my preparedness "compass", lol. Thanks!



agreed...


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

Ernie said:


> I figured when I posted that original message that if nothing happened I'd face ridicule from the likes of you. Those people who never show up here to contribute but simply arrive to add drama and ridicule. Absolutely worthless.
> 
> Still, I figured that the risk for potential ridicule from people I don't like, respect, or give two cents about was outweighed by the risk of not putting out a reminder of the date.


I always appreciate your posts, Ernie, even those I don't agree with. You know an awful lot about survival and preparedness issues, and have a sharp mind. I always respect your opinion.

I'm glad nothing bad happened on the date, but it's always good to keep an eye peeled.


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

Thanks. I appreciate that, y'all.

There are certain times that we should speak up and remind each other of the potential for problems. April 19th is a fixed date for that, but there are also political events that might also be cause for concern. I would not have been able to predict widespread violence after the Rodney King verdict, but I'm sure some people might have and had I lived in LA I would have appreciated the warning.


----------



## Scott in Florida Panhandl (May 10, 2002)

November.

I have an ominous feeling about the future leading up to this November's election. I view it as a threat to something currently very powerful that will not give that power up willingly. Any series of "events" could be on the horizon.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Ernie, I hope you didn't take my comments as ridicule - they were not intended as such. If I lived in a big city, I'd probably be much more wary on those anniversary type dates...I just figure that my chances of some wacko in my little neck of the woods doing something huge is fairly small on any given day. I do have my BOB supplies in the car routinely, so I guess there is always an element of being prepared, no matter the day. And I think about the only shoes I ever wear are the comfy ones.


----------



## Freeholder (Jun 19, 2004)

If you want something to think about, a lot of people on another forum have been reporting that they are hearing there's a very good possibility of something taking all the electrical grid down by mid-summer. This seems to be coming from well-connected people. So prep accordingly, but keep in mind that often dates like this come and go with nothing happening.

Kathleen


----------



## Freeholder (Jun 19, 2004)

I should add that, IMO, even if the grid does go down, it will probably be temporary and sporadic, but could cause rioting in the cities, and possibly martial law would be implemented in those areas where the rioting was.

However, grid down is something we should ALL be prepared for in any case, since it's a fragile thing, with an aging and overtaxed infrastructure.

Kathleen


----------

